# Albino Ball Pythons



## Akua_Ko_Nalu

There's something I'd like to clear up, all over the place you see "100% Het High Contrast Albino".

Is this a marketing ploy to make the buyer think that they are guaranteed a High Contrast Albino?

The High Contrast Albino Trait, as far as I am aware, cannot be bred for, but is a probability. Even High Contrast x High Contrast will give you Faded or Standard Albino's in a clutch?

I can understand people buying High Contrast Albino's as stunning parents to offspring, but do they really understand that not all offspring will turn out like the Dam and Sire?

Does anybody else know where I am coming from?


----------



## Voodoo Royal Morphs

Akua_Ko_Nalu said:


> There's something I'd like to clear up, all over the place you see "100% Het High Contrast Albino".
> 
> Is this a marketing ploy to make the buyer think that they are guaranteed a High Contrast Albino?
> 
> The High Contrast Albino Trait, as far as I am aware, cannot be bred for, but is a probability. Even High Contrast x High Contrast will give you Faded or Standard Albino's in a clutch?
> 
> I can understand people buying High Contrast Albino's as stunning parents to offspring, but do they really understand that not all offspring will turn out like the Dam and Sire?
> 
> Does anybody else know where I am coming from?


100% dude high contrast and faded are not an albino morph just the colour they can be so it all about the money you can add by say there high contrast or faded.


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu

voodoo dave said:


> 100% dude high contrast and faded are not an albino morph just the colour they can be so it all about the money you can add by say there high contrast or faded.


Exactly what I thought. 

The different appearances of Albinism are not genetic, simply luck.

So therefore branding something as "Het High Contrast Albino" to make a quick buck is wrong.


----------



## Voodoo Royal Morphs

Akua_Ko_Nalu said:


> Exactly what I thought.
> 
> The different appearances of Albinism are not genetic, simply luck.
> 
> So therefore branding something as "Het High Contrast Albino" to make a quick buck is wrong.


yep and there nothing to say if you pay an extra £100 or so for high contrast hatchling it not going to fade in colour as it gets older.

my albino has faded since i got her 6 months ago now she gets a tiny bit lighter every shed.


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu

voodoo dave said:


> yep and there nothing to say if you pay an extra £100 or so for high contrast hatchling it not going to fade in colour as it gets older.
> 
> my albino has faded since i got her 6 months ago now she gets a tiny bit lighter every shed.


Do you have a recent picture of her?


----------



## Voodoo Royal Morphs

Akua_Ko_Nalu said:


> Do you have a recent picture of her?


nope and she is in shed now so photo will be bit pointless i have a friend coming over to take some proper pics with his posh camera soon so will have them


----------



## Athravan

It happens everywhere really, corns people often say "het sunglow" which is very amusing to me, as sunglow is just a low white high red selectively bred albino corn... which you cannot be het for, as it's selective bred. You breed 2 sunglows and you have a higher chance of getting some sunglow offspring but it is certainly not guaranteed and something you just have to judge by visual grading of the colouration. I assume it is the same sort of thing with "high contrast" albinos...


----------



## Mason

it's just marketing. Many disagree with me but I've always said I persoanlly would put no weight behind it at all.

What the snake looks like as a hatchling and adult are totally diferent. I have seen a FEW lines in the US that seem to regualrly produce HC albinos but again you have no idea of the breeder is simply only showcasing/photographing the "good" ones.

IMO it's a load of crap and is simply a way of sticking an extra few quid on the asking price.

Many disagree, and i've been shot down for saying this before..


----------



## royalpython

This might put it to sleep for some of you.

Here's a bob clark high contrast albino


----------



## Scott W

I think it's right to state if the babies are from HC parents, and even show the parents to buyers if they wish.

Whether or not HC albino breedings will give you 100% HC babies, well I don't know yet but from the 3 clutches I have produced so far I would say yes it certainly helps. Was that genetic? of course but I'm sure it's more a case of line bred genetics rather than what we would class as a typical morph gene.

I think the problem is with snakes labelled up HC when the person selling doesn't even know what the parents looked like. The Clark HC albino above really is faded, it's nice in it's own way but certainly not a HC albino.

Do HC albinos fade? Yes some don't appear as strong coloured as others when mature but they are still super bright in comparison to faded albinos.

Do I think it's worth paying a bit more for HC albinos? NO not if you just want an 'albino' but YES without doubt if you want to stand a chance at having a super bright yellow albino.

I kept back 5 of my Markus Jayne imported HC albinos, all are now adult and all are still very high contrasting. Here's 3 babies from a HC x HC pairing.


----------



## royalpython

I just found it a bit comical Scott, that she's meant to be HC, and the other albino's i have, have more contrast to them, than her (they were not labelled as HC). :lol: I do see what you mean about the line breeding thing though  I agree, she does look great faded, hence why i never kicked up a fuss about her... i rather like them quite faded. When it comes to selling babies i'm probably just going to call them albino's though, and let people make their minds up when they see them, or see pictures of them.


----------

